# Woman Talk Thread



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I try not to be. It's bad enough dealing with cramps and aches, why the hell would I want to exhaust myself further by socializing? Anyway, it irritates me that I can get irritable during that time.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

I can tell when Im starting to get irritable and I really don't like it. I try to avoid people because anyone who rubs me the wrong way will get an undeserving earfull while I vent about nothing. I usually end up pent up in my room fuming because I hate they fact I'm only upset because my body says so.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

My moods are generally unstable, so no one really notices when that stuff's going on [or, they assume it goes on every other day, lol]. But a guy elbowed me in the gut once in the middle of a cramp, and I punched him full-on in the face. S'pose that counts as mean, he was just being playful =P.

Also. The PILL has made lady-issues INCREDIBLY less annoying. Everybody should try it now. =] [/pitch]


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Humm I just take ibprophen for cramps. Done.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Contrary to popular belief the *irritableness* is at it's highest 1-2 days BEFORE the actual stuff. It hasn't to do with pain as much as with the fluctuation in hormones. It is afterwards exasperated by the pain .. problem is in those beginning days you don't what the hell is going on, and you don't give people the benefit of the doubt before chopping their head off.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

*Oh hai Girls!*


----------



## Bean (May 29, 2009)

NephilimAzrael said:


> *Oh hai Girls!*


Let's hold him down and wax his legs!


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Bean said:


> Let's hold him down and wax his legs!


*Yeay!* :laughing:


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> My moods are generally unstable, so no one really notices when that stuff's going on [or, they assume it goes on every other day, lol]. But a guy elbowed me in the gut once in the middle of a cramp, and I punched him full-on in the face. S'pose that counts as mean, he was just being playful =P.





NephilimAzrael said:


> *Yeay!* :laughing:


Na, he deserved it.


A few of my guys friends shave everything but their heads. I'm not one. 
Pits and face and gentile on request.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

PMS is a terrible, terrible thing.... *shakes head*

I shave my head ;D and "downstairs"...

BTW, what do girls think about guys shaving "down there"? Yes? No? Maybe? :shocked:


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes! But trimmed is okay, too.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm quite hairless compared to most females, so I can actually not shave/wax and still get away with it. However, I do it anyway, usually by waxing. I don't shave unless it's too short, or I'm in a rush.

Eyebrows: Tweeze
Arms & Legs: Wax
Bikini: Shave/wax
Underarms: Wax



Mikbert said:


> PMS is a terrible, terrible thing.... *shakes head*
> 
> I shave my head ;D and "downstairs"...
> 
> BTW, what do girls think about guys shaving "down there"? Yes? No? Maybe? :shocked:


My ex shaves "downstairs". He's Norwegian, so maybe it's a Scandinavian thing. :tongue: I used to think I prefer it shaved on men, but honestly I'm not too sure as I've only been with one person. Once I get with the guy I'm currently seeing and I'll get back to you on that. :laughing:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I've always wondered what girls talk about when they get together. I have always been excluded, and now I think I understand why. I don't shave anything, and periods don't make me grumpy or crampy. I would have more in common with a psychologically feminine gay man, but I don't have a penis.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

snail said:


> I've always wondered what girls talk about when they get together. I have always been excluded, and now I think I understand why. I don't shave anything, and periods don't make me grumpy or crampy. I would have more in common with a psychologically feminine gay man, but I don't have a penis.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't get cramps, and as far as I know I don't really get grumpy. I do feel a little unwell and very slightly nauseous around the first 1-3 day(s), but that's all I get. Apparently childbirth is worse if you normally get pretty bad cramps?


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

jochris said:


> I don't get cramps, and as far as I know I don't really get grumpy. I do feel a little unwell and very slightly nauseous around the first 1-3 day(s), but that's all I get. Apparently childbirth is worse if you normally get pretty bad cramps?


*Hey, yeah, same here. I never really get pissed off or upset easily when I'm PMSing.

To get off topic, but not really...the worst thing ever is curly hair. Does anyone else have curly hair? Because when it's humid outside you can't control it, and especially if it's short in the front, it just looks awful and you can't do anything fun to it because it's going to get messed up later. So frustrating. Anyone know what I mean? Grrr...
*


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *Hey, yeah, same here. I never really get pissed off or upset easily when I'm PMSing.
> 
> To get off topic, but not really...the worst thing ever is curly hair. Does anyone else have curly hair? Because when it's humid outside you can't control it, and especially if it's short in the front, it just looks awful and you can't do anything fun to it because it's going to get messed up later. So frustrating. Anyone know what I mean? Grrr...
> *


I like women w curly hair.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

knght990 said:


> I like women w curly hair.


*For real? You're like the only person I know that does. Most guys like straight because it's easier to run their fingers through, I think. I was considering getting it chemically straightened next year.*
http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...32_90803263786_709548786_2139799_863242_n.jpg


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *For real? You're like the only person I know that does. Most guys like straight because it's easier to run their fingers through, I think. I was considering getting it chemically straightened next year.*
> http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...32_90803263786_709548786_2139799_863242_n.jpg


And all the women I know with straight hair wants curls, or volume, or whatever, because apparently straight hair is so boring to style, and flat. Nobody's happy with what they have but at least you should take satisfaction in having something other people want.

An your hair looks awesome cool to me. Who cares if some guy can't run his fingers through it, he can use his fingers to finger something else. *hint* *hint*


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

shakalaka said:


> And all the women I know with straight hair wants curls, or volume, or whatever, because apparently straight hair is so boring to style, and flat. Nobody's happy with what they have but at least you should take satisfaction in having something other people want.


*Aww, thanks! I'm glad you like it. roud:
Straight hair would be boring after a while, but it's oh so easy to manage. What kind of hair do you have, shakalaka? you're right about taking satisfaction in what you already have, unfortunately, it's easier said than done. 


*


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

DONT CHANGE IT!!!!

You look perfect. :blushed:

You can't get any cuter, if you straighten your hair you wont be as cute. K? Got it?


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

pheromones


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Sunless said:


> No no not endorphins! the other ones
> the ones that are supposed to attract others. Those.
> Goldfish memory issues, sorry.


Pheromones? 

That's okay, I also have memory issues. My sleeping habits have effectively ruined my short-term memory for life.

Ed.: Ninja'd by knght990! Anyway, if that's the case (which would make more sense anyway), then sorry girls. No PMS syncing. Unless we could somehow create an effective pheromone transmitting function and embed it in the forum software.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

knght990 said:


> pheromones


*claps* :laughing:


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Nightriser said:


> Pheromones?
> 
> That's okay, I also have memory issues. My sleeping habits have effectively ruined my short-term memory for life.
> 
> Ed.: Ninja'd by knght990! Anyway, if that's the case (which would make more sense anyway), then sorry girls. No PMS syncing. Unless we could somehow create an effective pheromone transmitting function and embed it in the forum software.


No way! thats the same chemical people use to mate! hahaha PersonalityOrgy anyone?


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

weirder things have happened


----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)

I love how this thread says "Girl Talk" and a few guys sneak their way in...Are you boys enjoying yourselves?  Maybe you should have a boys only thread too. Us girls can lurk. Could be interesting ... or scary. Whichever.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

entpreter said:


> I love how this thread says "Girl Talk" and a few guys sneak their way in...Are you boys enjoying yourselves?  Maybe you should have a boys only thread too. Us girls can lurk. Could be interesting ... or scary. Whichever.


I think the guys jumped on this thread faster than the girls did :crazy: And the guys did have their own thread before, but it was closed. It was basically a thread full of pics of hot chicks. Ah, those were the days...

But anyhow, this is OUR thread :laughing:


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

haha what are you talking about? guys rule _everything_ duh!! :tongue:


----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> I think the guys jumped on this thread faster than the girls did :crazy: And the guys did have their own thread before, but it was closed. It was basically a thread full of pics of hot chicks. Ah, those were the days...
> 
> But anyhow, this is OUR thread :laughing:


haha, a guys only thread with pics of hot chicks? sounds like it's still ruled by GIRLS. At least we haven't put pics of hot men on this thread yet...but we could ; ) hmm...


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

entpreter said:


> haha, a guys only thread with pics of hot chicks? sounds like it's still ruled by GIRLS. At least we haven't put pics of hot men on this thread yet...but we could ; ) hmm...


You know, I was thinking of posting one, but I didn't want to be _that girl,_ if you know what I mean :laughing:


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm starting the nuvaring, and for a while it stay put, but all the sudden its sneaking down and I can feel it right at the edge of the opening. I am shoving it as deep as my fingers will go! This is annoying. I'd rather take a pill.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Haha, I'm sorry. That sounds annoying. Why are you using the nuvaring instead of pills, then?


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

I was having high blood pressure issues, after ten years they decided to change it. It is annoying...its been in place the past week and today, maybe last night....I don't know, I was excited?? Haha...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Ugh I am having a hard time being consistent with the pill. It makes me sick. I switched brands, I'm currently taking a generic form of Yaz. I was on ortho-tricyclen lo for a few years with no problems. Miss it  MAKE BC FREE PLEASE


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I can't believe I get to moderate this thread. Don't worry girls I am not really here, continue :laughing:


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

moon said:


> Ugh I am having a hard time being consistent with the pill. It makes me sick. I switched brands, I'm currently taking a generic form of Yaz. I was on ortho-tricyclen lo for a few years with no problems. Miss it  MAKE BC FREE PLEASE


Is birth control not free there? Our health centre gives out free condoms to anyone who asks. You still need a prescription for the pill, but both the appointment and pills are free as well.

Anyway, are you on a brand of pills that your doctor recommended or a random one? I'm on Microgynon and I have pretty much no side effects.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> I can't believe I get to moderate this thread. Don't worry girls I am not really here, continue :laughing:


Yay, you're an Honorary Girlfriend, girlfriend! 

Hell, period syncing and self-epilation (oooh, that sounds nassssty), what could be better?

I have to get my acrylics filled. It's been about 5 weeks but I'm cheap and didn't feel like spending $25 to get them fixed earlier. Right now I feel like my nails are halfway to falling off my fingers and typing's a pain in the rump. Sigh, I'm gonna have to look for plastic store-boughts or something, to see if I can save costs -- the acrylics are awesome and extremely durable, but I just don't feel like spending the money and plus it's hard to do any self-care w/ them, I have to go back to the manicurist to do them.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

An INTP with acrylic nails? Who would've thought!


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

moon said:


> Ugh I am having a hard time being consistent with the pill. It makes me sick. I switched brands, I'm currently taking a generic form of Yaz. I was on ortho-tricyclen lo for a few years with no problems. Miss it  MAKE BC FREE PLEASE


I've had quite a few friends have difficulties with the pill, getting chest pains, headaches, dramatic mood swings etc.. Usually trying different types until something works can be a pain. Just don't accept the docs excuses to try on keep you on a pill that is reacting poorly to you.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I bet those acrylic nails come in handy, 'eh?

My ENFJ sister always gets the most badass obnoxious ones. Like bright pink with green tips. She just loves how tacky they are. And holy crap, they're tacky.

But then she'll roll a blunt, and she'll bust that shit out in like 3 minutes and it'll be flawless because she just got done working at it with her little tool-nails which I guess are a perfect tool for the situation.

I'm jealous about that.

Other than that, I feel like acrylics would just.....feel very strange. Similar to the way a new piercing feels?


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

Did we already talk about birth control? I'm just curious what everyone's on and how it's working for them. I've gone through quite a few to find one that actually works.


----------



## Miss Keks (Nov 7, 2010)

hazelwitch said:


> Do other ladies have painful, swollen breasts a little before and during their period? I can't even sleep face down, and wearing a bra, not something I do often, becomes incredibly agonizing. I also notice some redness and tenderness. I asked my family physician, and she said it was normal, which it may very well be, but I am not sure if it is as common because none of my friends experience the level of discomfort that I do. If something brushes past my breasts, I hold my breath for a few seconds because it's so painful.


I have this, too. Today I use progesterone creme which almost cures the symptoms, though they still hurt or are swollen, but it's not as painful as it were before I tried that. I guess the pain might be reduced to 20-30%. Before I could not wear bras, too nor could I sleep face down and hell broke out if I bumped into something or touched it with anything. Now I can do that almost without pain, it's just a little swollen and tender, but it's not in general painful to touch.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Miss Keks said:


> I have this, too. Today I use progesterone creme which almost cures the symptoms, though they still hurt or are swollen, but it's not as painful as it were before I tried that. I guess the pain might be reduced to 20-30%. Before I could not wear bras, too nor could I sleep face down and hell broke out if I bumped into something or touched it with anything. Now I can do that almost without pain, it's just a little swollen and tender, but it's not in general painful to touch.


Thank you so very much. I am going to get this as soon as I can.


----------



## Miss Keks (Nov 7, 2010)

hazelwitch said:


> Thank you so very much. I am going to get this as soon as I can.


You're welcome :happy:


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

owlwaltz said:


> Did we already talk about birth control? I'm just curious what everyone's on and how it's working for them. I've gone through quite a few to find one that actually works.


I am on Alesse. It's working very well for me. I recently saw the doctor who checked my blood pressure, because apparently it can cause it to rise in the long run. Mine tends to fall in the low-normal range (90/50), and it was about the same when he checked. I have been on Alesse for three years now, and it hasn't caused any problems yet.


----------



## velvet (Nov 26, 2010)

Just wanted to post about the hair issues and some of my tips on items. For me I use the Braun 5270 epilator and it saves a lot of money when it comes to shaving. It hurts at first but you get used to it and its better if the hairs are not long. I noticed that less hair comes out in my legs and its thinner. I now epilate my underarms it hurt really bad at first but your body gets used to it and less hair tends to grow under the arms. Now for bikini line, I'm experimenting slowly because the hairs are more thicker plus it hurts beause I'm not used to it. For hard reach areas I just use veet but don't leave it for too long or it can burn your skin. 

For periods I don't use pads or tampons anymore. I use menstrual cups, lots of information and different types. I used the Divacup but they're other brands. They're videos on youtube to give you an idea how it works. You keep it on depending on your flow for like 2-4 hours on the first few days and as the flow slow downs you can keep it longer. You can swim with it and exercise. 

Just wante to share it because it makes things easier being a female.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

velvet said:


> Just wanted to post about the hair issues and some of my tips on items. For me I use the Braun 5270 epilator and it saves a lot of money when it comes to shaving. It hurts at first but you get used to it and its better if the hairs are not long. I noticed that less hair comes out in my legs and its thinner. I now epilate my underarms it hurt really bad at first but your body gets used to it and less hair tends to grow under the arms. Now for bikini line, I'm experimenting slowly because the hairs are more thicker plus it hurts beause I'm not used to it. For hard reach areas I just use veet but don't leave it for too long or it can burn your skin.


Ouch! I remember something like that when I was younger, I did not like it at all. I'll settle for a trimmer for certain parts and attempt the Veet solution for the rest to see what happens, I have been considering that for a while now.



velvet said:


> For periods I don't use pads or tampons anymore. I use menstrual cups, lots of information and different types. I used the Divacup but they're other brands. They're videos on youtube to give you an idea how it works. You keep it on depending on your flow for like 2-4 hours on the first few days and as the flow slow downs you can keep it longer. You can swim with it and exercise.
> 
> Just wante to share it because it makes things easier being a female.


Gah! How come I'm only hearing about this now?? They have enough tampon and condom commercials that I should have seen at least one by now. Definitely looking into it since I'm quite irregular and pads are just too messy at times.


----------



## s0n1c800m (Dec 6, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> Gah! How come I'm only hearing about this now?? They have enough tampon and condom commercials that I should have seen at least one by now. Definitely looking into it since I'm quite irregular and pads are just too messy at times.


You won't see commercials on tv for them.
Check out GladRags for an assortment of options.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Yay I hope our stores have them then. About time such a thing existed. Now if only they start working on a version of the Pill for men, and I don't mean Viagra.


----------



## s0n1c800m (Dec 6, 2010)

They _are_ working on a pill for men. See "Male birth control pill soon a reality".


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I guess the next question now should be, would they take it or expect us to (still) carry the burden?


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

owlwaltz said:


> Did we already talk about birth control? I'm just curious what everyone's on and how it's working for them. I've gone through quite a few to find one that actually works.


Stay away from Implanon (the little plastic rod that's implanted under your skin in your arm). It sounds ideal, because you don't have to take anything every day and you leave it in for three years and it has a 99.5% success rate. The side effects aren't worth it, though. I had it for a little over a year but had to have it taken out a few months ago because I gained almost 30 pounds and was losing hair. Reading up on message boards, it seems those side effects are pretty common. I'm off BC now, still trying to find something that won't make me gain the weight back..


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

The patch is a rather good one though I'm not taking it for BC only. I don't notice side effects at all.


----------



## I Dream of a Supernova (Oct 20, 2010)

Meeeeh.
The patch is good and convenient if you constantly forget to take the pill *nervous cough* 

But, in summer... when it's sunny.... and you're tanning easily..... the big square white patches on your arm are incredibly embarassing xD

And some people think it's a nicotine patch -__-;;

Well, that's if you put it on your arm that is xD

(I can't remember _why_ I used to only have it on my arm. I think it was because I didn't want it to accidentally fall off and me not know, or for other reasons.... I'm not entirely sure, but there was a reason :0)

*Edit:* It also really hurt to take off, so I had to get my mum to do it :crazy: - could be the reason I put it on my arm :tongue:


----------



## phoelomek (Nov 28, 2010)

Aww, I almost feel like I'm temporarily disqualified from being a woman when that subject is brought up. :crazy:

Anyone else here have PCOS? (forgive me if that has come up, I haven't read through this whole thread.)


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

ZomgItsEmma said:


> Meeeeh.
> The patch is good and convenient if you constantly forget to take the pill *nervous cough*
> 
> But, in summer... when it's sunny.... and you're tanning easily..... the big square white patches on your arm are incredibly embarassing xD
> ...


It's convenient that way until you forget to change it and it fucks up your cycle entirely :crazy: Had it happen enough times to know :sad:

Well I do tend to put them in more discrete places in the summer so far but now I've lost too much weight to trust I have enough to absorb the estrogen so I'll have to see about that later I guess. I don't like the black shit around it either, which also if you peel off fucks up your entire cycle. I found that out the hard way too by having period twice a month for a few months which made me even more anaemic.

Lol I've had people say, I didn't know you smoked, I'm like "uhhh I don't."

I prefer the underneath of the arm since it's fattier and more discrete, I don't exactly want to advertise either lol :crazy:



phoelomek said:


> Anyone else here have PCOS? (forgive me if that has come up, I haven't read through this whole thread.)


If you said what that was I'd be more useful. :happy: I'm guessing Post-coital something something?


----------



## phoelomek (Nov 28, 2010)

Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome. It is teh suck. :dry:

Too much of everything no woman wants to deal with: menstrual issues/cysts/fat/skin problems/losing hair and getting it where you don't want it/fertility problems/blah-de-blah ...

It's pretty common though, that's why I asked, thinking that statistically someone here's gotta have it.

Not that I'd want them to.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

phoelomek said:


> Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome. It is teh suck. :dry:
> 
> Too much of everything no woman wants to deal with: menstrual issues/cysts/fat/skin problems/losing hair and getting it where you don't want it/fertility problems/blah-de-blah ...
> 
> ...


I've definitely had cysts there though I was told last time they seemed to be shrinking. I so hate getting ultrasounds I wish they'd just MRI me there so I could find out more recent stuff. 

Yeah that all sucks too :sad: I've had cysts though for quite a while and even under my arms my doc will poke under the muscle there and find some. You forgot cellulite, I've seen that is the most common complaint. Fertility I care nothing about at least lol, it's something, right?


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

phoelomek said:


> Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome. It is teh suck. :dry:
> 
> Too much of everything no woman wants to deal with: menstrual issues/cysts/fat/skin problems/losing hair and getting it where you don't want it/fertility problems/blah-de-blah ...
> 
> ...


I don't have PCOS, but I had an ovarian cyst that ruptured some time back causing heavy bleeding; it left me in hypovolemic shock. That wasn't fun. I survived it, thanks to quick action on the medical team's end. I do have friends who suffer from PCOS. It can get very problematic. I have heard that yoga and regular exercise can help ease the symptoms.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

hazelwitch said:


> I don't have PCOS, but I had an ovarian cyst that ruptured some time back causing heavy bleeding; it left me in hypovolemic shock. That wasn't fun. I survived it, thanks to quick action on the medical team's end.


You just reminded me that I almost lost my mother to that when I was younger, thankfully she got to hospital on time. I was 8 and I remember it like it was quite recently still.


----------



## velvet (Nov 26, 2010)

s0n1c800m said:


> I spoke to my mother about this once. She said she was the same way until her 30s, when she found a lover she really connected with on multiple levels (mental, spiritual, emotional, physical, etc). Her theory is that it was because she had never allowed herself to relax into her own body as a sexual being so thoroughly before.
> 
> I didn't get it at the time. I think I was about 24 and knew everything there ever was to know about sex.
> At this point, I'm 29, and there is _so much_ I never before realized that I am entirely clueless about.
> ...


The body sensitivity changes over time, so its normal what you might not feel now could happen later on in life.

Well their you go, that is your specialty some females aren't able to orgasm that easily. Its been said that what triggers orgasm is all in the brain. So unconsciously, you might have picked up something when he said that; that it sent it to the brain and triggered an orgasm.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

s0n1c800m said:


> I'm just wondering if this has happened to anyone else. Has anyone else here ever had an orgasm from just looking into a lover's eyes, with no physical contact at all?


I have. It's nifty. :laughing:


----------

